

Show HN: 7courses recipe manager, updated. - templaedhel

Awhile back I launched http://7courses.com on here to get some preliminary feedback. The reception was positive, but there were a few issues that had to be addressed. Mainly, the font, and the lack of a normal user system (limited to openID logins). This has been changed, along with a whole ton of other features which may or may not be immediately apparent. Either way, I think this project has come a long way, and hope you can find some use from it.<p>http://7courses.com
http://twitter.com/7courses<p>7courses is a central place where you can store and collect all your recipes. Say goodbye to recipe boxes, dough covered printouts and scribbled page numbers. See a recipe you like? Jot it down instantly on 7courses.<p>7courses was built around the idea that you should be able to choose how you want to organize your recipes, and doing so should be easy and quick. The UI is responsive and intuitive, with a no frills design. Just jump right in and start adding recipes. The design is mobile optimized, so it will work from your mobile device.<p>Please feel free to provide critique and suggestions.
======
sagacity
Nice work.

Check: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2225761>

This offer is available to you as well. :-)

(BTW, silent1 mezzo's [DinnerPlanner.net] promos are already running on 3 of
these sites. Also, I think you two should seriously consider a strategic
alliance, at the minimum.)

~~~
templaedhel
You don't have your email in your profile, but I would be interested. admin at
7courses dot com

~~~
sagacity
Sent you an email, subject: Re. HN thread: 7 Courses Recipe manager

~~~
sagacity
For the record, never heard back from you.

------
silent1mezzo
Great UI, I like how easy it is to create recipes. Have you thought about
allowing users to import recipes from popular sites?

I'm working on a web app similar to this one but with a different focus than
just storing recipes.

~~~
templaedhel
I have indeed thought about that. I was thinking a bookmarklet to allow adding
ingredients and steps by clicking on any website, using some dom parsing to
find LI's and stuff, but the site needed to get done first. I would be
interested in hearing about your project, email admin at 7courses dot com

------
atgm
It's neat... but there are probably two things I'd personally want in a recipe
storage site that would make me switch from using a drafted e-mail in gmail.

1\. A way to download all of my recipes for backup.

2\. A simple way to convert between metric and imperial.

------
ismarc
Clickable link: <http://7courses.com>

